# HitchWiki



## thapoet (Jan 5, 2013)

This may be a well known page, I dunno... but I came across it by accident so I figured I'd put it up here...http://hitchwiki.org/en/United_States_of_America


----------



## thapoet (Jan 5, 2013)

and heres one on the legalities of dumpster diving and other diving topics... 

http://trashwiki.org/en/United_States_of_America


----------



## 1544c (Jun 6, 2013)

the maps section of this site is usful.
especially when dealing with large cities, it's nice to know where the hitching spots are


----------



## 1544c (Jun 7, 2013)

i've contributed a few hitching spots of my own on here as well.
would be nice if more people did too!


----------

